# philippine sentra



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

what do you think of my B14? by the way I'm from the Philippines and the popularity of nissans here is slowly growing.

see my B14 here can't seem to post the pic as a link

http://www.pbase.com/gtsboy/sentra_gts

also visit our local nissan forum

http://www.nissanbayan.com

thanks!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i want, i like, im jealous . i should not have moved away from the philippines


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

that front end is really nice.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *i want, i like, im jealous . i should not have moved away from the philippines *


we are jealous too because all the best sentra aftermarket parts are there in the states and its very hard for us to get such parts. But many of want these stuff so we can kick some honduh ass! hehe


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

where i can get this front end?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Very clean sentra. Love the front bumper.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

the spoiler is nice too. just added the pic, sorry if the pic is not clear,just had the hang of using a cellphone camera to take pics. will upload more later...

the sentra GTS came out here in the Philippines in 1998, its was a B14 fitted with a locally designed bodykit, local dealers stopped production now but local fiberglass shops still make the GTS bodykits


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn thats sweet.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

HO-LEE-CRAP,
WTF is up with that bumper. I smiled big big big. I want want want. Where the hell is that bumper from (now onto some major internet searches). 
She will be mine, oh yes, she WILL be mine.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Bingo:
http://www.optionsunlimited.com.ph/b14.html

Seth


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

This is the best bumper off the page listed above IMO. Clean!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Very nice indeed. What I love about the overseas B13s and 14s is their stock body kits. Also, see those OEM fogs? Yummy!


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

yes, the bodykit is and foglamps are stock. 

sethwas, the link you found are one of the best manufacturers of fiberglass bodykits here. Too bad there are no manufacturers of urethane type bumpers, as fiberglass is heavier


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I love that GTS, I want it. What have you done to it cosmedically? are the corners and headlights stock?

That SR20VE has to be nice, do you know how much hp you're getting?


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

the bodykit is stock, also the crystalline headlamps and signal lights are stock. just took out the amber condoms at the signal lights and installed clear fender lights at the side. Installed eibach pro-kit springs, which are way harsh for my ride IMO. Sorry, that's just a SR20VE pic I uploaded. My sentra is typical GA16DNE...hehe. Its also very hard to come by a SRVE engine here, very, very rare and to think we're closer to Japan! sheesh!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Opium. Tha bumper you showed is factory. Not modded. There is a small lip fron Nismo on it though. The rest (auxiliary lights included) are plain jane sunny overseas.

Seth

P.S. GTSboy, am I safe to assume that the GTS bumper is urethane?


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Opium. Tha bumper you showed is factory. Not modded. There is a small lip fron Nismo on it though. The rest (auxiliary lights included) are plain jane sunny overseas.
> 
> Seth
> ...


the one that came with my car? I doubt it is urethane, because urethene flexes right? I think its fiberglass because when I had it replaced by the dealer ( the 1st one got busted due to a small crash) it cracked!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Urethane cracks too. Especially around the corners. How much did the dealer charge you for the bumper?

Seth


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

that was about 2 years ago, around P25,000 ($500) but of course that was covered by insurance. Fiberglass shops like the one that was posted can make one at the most around P7,000 to P10,000 ($200) with paint and all.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

GTSboy said:


> *Installed eibach pro-kit springs, which are way harsh for my ride IMO.*


 yeah, I got the same thing. It is a pretty bad ride but I can't complain about the effect they had on my car's handling. Is the rest of your suspension stock? You should look into getting adjustable shocks/struts, they should make the ride alot more enjoyable (especially on those hot dates). I will have my KYB AGX dampers hopefully monday via UPS and I will be installed hopefully by friday.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm thinking of installing my stock springs again and save up for AGXs, there are none available locally so I must have them shipped, which adds more costs. Pity, you guys all have the good stuff for the sentra.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
You mean optionsunlimited is not a re-seller. They just take moulds of the real thing and make a fibreglass copy?

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10974

Seth


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *So,
> You mean optionsunlimited is not a re-seller. They just take moulds of the real thing and make a fibreglass copy?
> 
> Seth *


yup! you got it... ey


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice car GTSBoy! wish i can go to back pinas (Banawe) right now and do a little car shopping for my 96 GXE


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

SWEET


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
GTSboy, optionsunlimted is not returning my e-mails. Could you inquire for me how much it costs for the nismo sideskirts (i don't mind fibreglass here) as well as these rear skirts (not whole rear .
bumper, just the sides)

rear skirts: 
















side skirts:

















I REALLY want those side skirts. I've e-mailed them for quite some time about them (last summer) and they don't even respond, let alone tell me the sale is not possible.

Seth


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Options Unlimited*

I emailed them twice, a while back and they never got back to me. I wanted to get the Sunny rear lips from them. 
GTS boy: Can you get a GTS grille anywhere around there?


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

I'll try to inquire, or ask some of my friends who know people from there...since that place is somewhat far from where I live. I'll keep you posted guys.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

or better yet I'll try to find some genuine GTS parts....

sethwas, those side skirts on the blue B14 are the GTS side skirts, different from the ones on the red B14


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice car GTSBoy. I did get to see that brochure a couple of years agoa and could never figure out why they never sold the US B14 looking like the PI GTS. Next time my brother-in-law goes back home to PI I will be asking him to look for stuff for me (I just converted him to a Nissan fan).


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How much do you think the GTS side skirts will be here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

*found the gts front end!!!!!!!!!!*

hey found the contact numbers and email addresses for the company that sells that TITE gts kit for the b14 sentra... i'm buying one as i type this!!! it's is soooo much better looking than any kit you can buy in the U.S.... even the omega and the extreme kits. No matter what the price. It's MINE!!!!! here is the contact info.... and the website

http://www.optionsunlimited.com.ph


Add: 98 Sto. Domingo St. cor. M. Clara St., Quezon City

Ph: 743.1705, 743.1714

Email: [email protected] 

* * *

Add: 47-D G. Araneta Avenue, Quezon City

Ph: 713.5168, 714.2635

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

That's going to be one expensive package to ship.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Good luck if they actually respond to you.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oooo, me likey the blue car


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

how much do you think improting a GTS bumper to the US will cost?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

According to what I can gather through the DHL website, a package 48cm (18.8") x 45cm (17.7") x 35cm (13.7") with a weight of up to 25kg (55.1#) will cost someone $149 USD to ship from the PI to the US. Each pound over 25 will cost $6. Note however that you will not fit the bumper cover into a box of that size.


I'm sure there are other ways to ship, but I figure DHL would be a quick way to find out what people may encounter.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

very expensive, and to think thats just shipping....some of the nissanbayan members here found OEM GTS bumpers for about P10K, more or less around $200, they are surplus parts taken from scrapped GTSs, but still is very hard to find and very rare even locally.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

GTS, I have a HUGE favor. Can you please take some pics of your tailights? I am DYING for some kind of different tailights for my car.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Matt. You will need to change the whole rear end to get the Philippine Sentra tail lights to work. The rear fenders, trunk, and bumpers are different from the USDM cars. In fact, I'm not ever too sure if they have the 2-door B14 there.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Damnit!! I'll make it fit. I'm so tired of my boring tailights. It's one of the last stock pieces on the thing..


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

i have a pic of my car's rear in my webpage, my B14 has a different trunk, rear bumper, and tailights and garnishes.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Click on the image below for a larger view. This is directly from GTSboy's website.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i like gtsboy's front bumper. i could prolly call my cousin there in PI and see wassup with that. what year is that bumper from gtsboy?? thanks in advance.


Ben


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I believe it's a 1998 Nissan Sentra GTS if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so in those pix, is that a GA16DS?


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

yup 1998 sentra GTS. it has a GA16DNE engine


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

*bad news*

hey i talked to my brother in law,... he's philipino and he talked to the company who sells the gts kit... (optionsunlimited.com) he said for just the front end it's gonna cost upwords of $800.00 US dollars. He said that includes shipping customs feels embargo charges the whole deal... for 800 bucks you could buy a complete body kit and probably another front end to swap back and forth with. $800 sounds like a lot of money to me... and that's a conservative qoute from the company. sorry guyz... too much money for me i'm out... you guyz gotta find someone else to get one and let you guyz mold it... that sounds like the best plan... someone with money get it and let a body company here in the states mold it... aiight peace.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Prolly have to go thru an Import Company out of Cali.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Very nice car GTSBoy. I did get to see that brochure a couple of years agoa and could never figure out why they never sold the US B14 looking like the PI GTS. Next time my brother-in-law goes back home to PI I will be asking him to look for stuff for me (I just converted him to a Nissan fan). *


YOU GO [email protected]!!!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I .... I..... I THINK I JUST CREAMED MY PANTS!!!!! that is definatley.. the BEST looking b14 i have ever EVER seen.. holy shit.. i want that gts front clip.. !


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: bad news*



98sentragxe said:


> *hey i talked to my brother in law,... he's philipino and he talked to the company who sells the gts kit... (optionsunlimited.com) he said for just the front end it's gonna cost upwords of $800.00 US dollars. He said that includes shipping customs feels embargo charges the whole deal... for 800 bucks you could buy a complete body kit and probably another front end to swap back and forth with. $800 sounds like a lot of money to me... and that's a conservative qoute from the company. sorry guyz... too much money for me i'm out... you guyz gotta find someone else to get one and let you guyz mold it... that sounds like the best plan... someone with money get it and let a body company here in the states mold it... aiight peace. *



ok well.. i think im gonna try and talk to all the companies in the US and see if any of them are willing to buy this front bumber.. and mold and sell them.. companies like VIS and ImportParts, and so on.. i really want this front end.. and im sure there are many others of you whom would love to have this.. ive been wanting an EVO style front end for a long time. and this is as close to it ive seen yet.. other than the DRIFT front clip and sticking fog lamps in the air ducts..


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

*b14 gts bumper*

we should all get together and email vis or importfan or some big company that can pull some thing together so we can get this bumper to the U.S. if anyone wants to get a petition for the bumper just set up a post.... i'll email them too....


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm planning to go to PI this summer and i might get those GTS kits, depending on how much it's gonna be, i just hope i'll be able to find some surplus since i don't wanna spend that much for that. I also have a friend who has a GTS so maybe i can just go get his kits fabricated. Shipping won't be a problem since i do work in an international freight forwarding company.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: b14 gts bumper*



98sentragxe said:


> *we should all get together and email vis or importfan or some big company that can pull some thing together so we can get this bumper to the U.S. if anyone wants to get a petition for the bumper just set up a post.... i'll email them too.... *


that sounds.. good.. now when i decide not to be lazy anymore ill help you out


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> ok well.. i think im gonna try and talk to all the companies in the US and see if any of them are willing to buy this front bumber.. and mold and sell them.. companies like VIS and ImportParts, and so on.. i really want this front end.. and im sure there are many others of you whom would love to have this.. ive been wanting an EVO style front end for a long time. and this is as close to it ive seen yet.. other than the DRIFT front clip and sticking fog lamps in the air ducts..



We can talk to Scoorch... He might be up to the challenge! :cross fingers:


----------



## victr™ (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi you can also visit Nissan Club Philippines at Nissan Club Philippines - Home


----------

